# Snails



## papheteer (Apr 23, 2013)

I saw some snails, very small And black, on some of my new plants! Bought safers slug and snail killer. Pellets with iron phosphate. Does iron phosphate work against snails? Also is it safe for paphs even when watered? I probably put 15-20 pellets per 3-4 inch pots.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 23, 2013)

I had this happen once, recently. I took the plant out of the media, thoroughly rinsed off the plant and roots with diluted fruit wash solution, rinsed with running tap water and then di water and repotted in fresh media in a new pot. The soap with gentle agitation should handle any snails or eggs, while the cell walls protect the plant.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 23, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> diluted fruit wash solution,



What is a "diluted fruit wash solution"?


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 23, 2013)

the pellets work, but I've never gotten them all with pellets. Slugs are my main issue, sometimes those stupid bush snails (what you probably had). There are always a few in there, go for months without seeing any and then you find one in the wrong spot.

If I get plants from a known sluggy source (I have a few), I soak them in a large bin of water over night. The slugs (and snails) seek air at the surface, and they are easy to spot. I put a good slug of dish soap in the soaking water. Repotting them afterwards never hurts, paying particular attention to the roots. Slug and snail eggs are relatively large, and spherical (up to the size of small pin-head). If you see any, get rid of them.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks! I will repot as soon as i get the chance.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2013)

Slugs and snails suck!  My GF found a slug on a dish in the pantry last week, it was just going out for a walk, I guess!!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 23, 2013)

Silly question though. Are these pellets harmful to the paphs when watered in?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2013)

diluted fruit wash is that stuff you can buy to clean the outside of fruits and vegetables to rinse off contaminants and all


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 23, 2013)

Iron phosphate works well on slugs. It would work just as well on snails, but they are not attracted to it.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Lance, sorry for the late reply, didn't revisit this thread til today. cnycharles is spot-on. It's a mild soap used to clean the surface of fruits and vegetables. You can buy it at the supermarket.



gonewild said:


> What is a "diluted fruit wash solution"?


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2013)

Diatomaceous Earth is a good solution for pots, but Mesurol is quick fire
and rather dangerous. It does the job.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 24, 2013)

Ferric phosphate does the job, check organic products to kill slugs.


----------

